# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Girl Scouts

## Leefrogs

I'm going to be doing a discussion on frogs, to the local girl scouts. Just to raise interests in the youth. Maybe get new frog forum members!!! LOL

I'm going to start with the decline of frog populations, then on to quarrntine/handeling procedures, then hilight on some inexpensive species::: whites, fire belly, cubans, aquatic clawed, red eyes, and darts.  I'm going to show how Ive fixed old vivs up, modified them, and used things from nature. I'm hoping I'm started on my homeaide viv before they come to my house.

----------


## Michael

Ginger,

Have you thought about showing some videos of completed vivariums and the frogs?  You could do that right off a laptop if one was available.  There are many videos out there from both members and sponsors right here from the forums.

A picture is worth a thousand words.  A video leaves them speechless!

----------


## Leefrogs

Ya that's good too. I'll see if I can get one of the parents to bring their lap top. And frog forum will be my referance to them. But I figure seeing my 4-5 vivs will also encorage them. If not. The leason on chytrid and the frog being the canary in the cave would raise awareness altleast.

----------

